# nice pellet guns



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

Where can i find nice pellet guns like Benjamin, RWS, Gamo, ect...
I cant find them at walmart, so do I need to go to a gun shop or where, and is there any websites any one can recomend.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

www.cabelas.com

or bassproshop.com

look for the gamos at cabelas


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.pyramidair.com


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I ordered mine off the outdoor super store and every thing seemed to go smoothly


----------

